# My computer restarts itself after 15 to 20 minutes



## rajbharmal (Sep 20, 2008)

I have
pentium D 2.66 processor
d101ggc intel motherboard
512 mb ram
250 gb samsung harddisk
400 watt power supply

But the problem is my computer restarts itself after 15 to 20 minutes.

I have tried all the things possible.

I have formatted the disk several times.
Changed the harddisk.
Changed the ram
Changed the power supply.
but the problem is still there.

The cpu temperature at the bios is displayed 87 to 88 degrees.

I thought it would be problem of cpu fan & checked it out by a professional but there is no problem there also.

i also changed the location of the computer by shifting it from office to home but same problem is there. 
So plz suggest a good solution for the problem.
Nothing is working... :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 20, 2008)

Is that 88 deg F or C ?

If deg C then that is your answer. Its overheating. Either due to dust, Bad HSF seating or a busted fan.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 20, 2008)

are you running WIN XP/Vista?  

If so , disable the automatic restart feature so that you can see a BSoD, if it's applicable; copy the info on the BSoD and post it up here, too.

If you do have auto restart disabled, and the whole system restarts, it's typically a hardware issue of some sort.


----------



## Edito (Sep 20, 2008)

Did u try the thermal past maybe can help cause ur temp is too high try clean the CPU Cooler, clean the CPU and put new thermal past...


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 20, 2008)

If its an overheat issue, there wont be a BSOD, cus it will be a hardware restart as opposed to a software one.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 20, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> If its an overheat issue, there wont be a BSOD, cus it will be a hardware restart as opposed to a software one.



exactly as well, which is why I mentioned disabling WIN auto-restart.

If it's not thermal related, a BSoD can still point at other hardware issues - but no BSoD only points at a few hardware problems, typically - either overheating, failing video card, failing PSU, etc.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 20, 2008)

rajbharmal said:


> I have
> pentium D 2.66 processor
> d101ggc intel motherboard
> 512 mb ram
> ...



A little more background would help us to help you. Did this just suddenly start happening after the machine had been running stable or did you just put this machine together? Is the CPU overclocked?  If that is 88C then that is much much too hot and is the most likely cause. You need a better heatsink or it is not seated correctly on the CPU.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 20, 2008)

humm looks like he is mia atm


----------



## rajbharmal (Oct 2, 2008)

yes i have also checked that whether the fan is seated properly or not but i have not changed the heat sink.

Also i have checked there is no problem with the softwares as i have formatted the sysytem many times.

Any further details u want then plz reply:shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2008)

Reseat the Heat sink and disable auto reboot. that way we can see if ita a seperate hardware problem...also you never answered us is it 80C or 80F if its 80C you need to get thermal paste and reseat the heat sink.


----------



## alexp999 (Oct 2, 2008)

So is CPU temp deg C or F?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 2, 2008)

its C I bet, which means his temps are 190F.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> its C I bet, which means his temps are 190F.



which means he's over heating


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> which means he's over heating



Whiiiiiiichh means... dammit Kirk! WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN!? 


random. i know.


----------



## Squirrely (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, 80C (if it is C) is a good bit too hot for CPU's.

Make sure all the push pins are in all the way. If not, try and pop them in. If heatsink isn't flat on the CPU, then the temps can soar.


----------

